# Why VW disables hatch brake lights in US while Audi does not?



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

Every Volkswagen car that I know of comes from the factory with the inner hatch/trunk mounted lights set to work only as marker lights at night. Lighting up for brakes is limited to the outer lights. 

I have seen posts on various forums that US DOT regulations prohibit brake lights on any movable part of the car (eg https://www.reddit.com/r/cars/comments/6mhiuk/eli5_why_cant_cars_have_brake_lamps_on_their/dk25ffg/ ) 

However that is clearly not true because Audi vehicles have the hatch mounted lights set to work as brake lights. I saw an Audi A6 that did this and thought it was modded, so I asked on the local Euro car group and they said it's standard for all Audis.

So I believe the regulations allow the hatch lights as long as there are also body mounted brake lights. So why would Volkswagen choose to disable 2 out of 5 brake lights for *Volkswagen branded* cars specifically? Why not retain the added safety of a broader illuminated area like they do with Audi models?


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

No one has an explanation for this?


----------



## TooOldForThis (Aug 28, 2007)

jackalopephoto said:


> No one has an explanation for this?


Audi's cost more 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff8407 (Feb 22, 2015)

TooOld is right, I think it is called brand segmentation.

You are also correct that the US has a law were brake lights can't be on the trunk, hatch, or rear opening of a vehicle by themselves(you can thank Chrysler K-cars and Minivans for this law....)


----------



## jerrymander (Aug 27, 2014)

VCDS lets you code them back in, if you want to do so


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

jeff8407 said:


> TooOld is right, I think it is called brand segmentation.
> 
> You are also correct that *the US has a law were brake lights can't be on the trunk, hatch, or rear opening of a vehicle by themselves*(you can thank Chrysler K-cars and Minivans for this law....)


Ummm...








Audi Q7 for reference... Are their reflectors their way around that lil hiccup?


----------

